# chiado carioca vs chiado português



## avok

Well, I have been thinking about asking this question for a long time and finally *Outsider'*s last post opened the way for me to submit this question.

I noted that there is in deed a difference between Brazilian chiado and portuguese chiado,

It seems to me, in Brazilian chiado the pronunciation of the final "s" of the syllable is pretty much as "ch" or "x" or like "sh" in English whereas in Portuguese chiado, the pronunciation is somewhere between "ch" and "j". 

So when a portuguese says "português " it sounds like "purtugech/j" rather than brazilian "pohtugech", in brazilian it is a clear "sh" sound as in English "she". 

In French, as in Portuguese there is a distinction between "ch" and "j" but when they speak a bit fast the French "j" becomes "ch" e.g. "je suis" sounds like "chui" or think about a french person speaking english they would pronounce "wish" as "wich/j" the merger of "j" and "ch" in French is a good way to show the difference between Brazilian and Portuguese chiado. 

I also think this "ch/j" in Portuguese chiado is one of the reasons why many people think that Portuguese Portuguese sounds like Russian or any other Slavic language. Because when "j" > "ch" , people tend to think as a slavic language.

What do you all think?
tchau

*voces podem responder em portugues tambem*


----------



## Outsider

Tenho algumas dúvidas:


No outro tópico, há brasileiros que acham que o "s" final de sílaba _deles_ também não é igual a um "x".
Na verdade, o "s" final de sílaba pode ser surdo (sh) ou sonoro (j) em qualquer um dos sotaques, conforme seja seguido de uma consoante surda ou sonora. Por exemple, "mestre" pronuncia-se com [sh], mas "mesmo" pronuncia-se com [j].
Há outra diferença entre o chiado português e o carioca (que provavelmente é aquele em que está a pensar, para o Brasil), que talvez crie confusão: é que os cariocas ditonguizam certas vogais tónicas antes de um "s" final de sílaba. Por exemplo:
_mas_, chiado português: [mâsh]
_mas_, chiado carioca: [maish]​


----------



## avok

Outsider said:


> Tenho algumas dúvidas:
> 
> Na verdade, o "s" final de sílaba pode ser surdo (sh) ou sonoro (j) em qualquer um dos sotaques, conforme seja seguido de uma consoante surda ou sonora. Por exemple, "mestre" pronuncia-se com [sh], mas "mesmo" pronuncia-se com [j].


yes, I know that... but this true for "both" european and brazilian portuguese. Por isso, "mesmo" se pronuncia com "j" no brasil chiado e em portugal.

mas se o "s" seja em fim duma "*palavra*" como "portugue*s*, lui*s*, lapi*s*, brasileiro*s* etc...", os portugueses tendem a pronuncia-los com o "j" ou entre "sh" e "j", Eu acho que, por isso, os portugueses pronunciam "os portugueses" como "*uj purtugez'j*" que soa ja eslavico


----------



## Outsider

avok said:


> mas se o "s" seja em fim duma "*palavra*" como "portugue*s*, lui*s*, lapi*s*, brasileiro*s* etc...", os portugueses tendem a pronuncia-los com o "j" ou entre "sh" e "j", Eu acho que, por isso, os portugueses pronunciam "os portugueses" como "*uj purtugez'j*" que soa ja eslavico


Depende do som que inicia a palavra seguinte: 


Se for uma consoante surda, mantém-se o [sh]: _os portugueses_ [ush purtugezîsh].
Se for uma consoante sonora, passa a [j]: _os mesmos_ [uj mejmush].


----------



## ronanpoirier

Apenas esclarecendo uma dúvida, em NENHUM momento mesmo o "s" de final de sílaba deixaria de ser palatizado em Portugal? Às vezes os cariocas deixam de palatizar.


----------



## Outsider

Não; quem o palataliza, palataliza sempre.

P.S. A não ser que estejas a pensar no caso do "s" em final de palavra antes de vogal, que se sonoriza:

_os outros_ [uz otrush]


----------



## jazyk

I'd just like to point out that most Brazilians don't have chiado, contrary to Avok's notion. I for one find chiado annoying, but now I've opened my big mouth (and probably a can of worms as well ).


----------



## olivinha

Outsider said:


> Não; quem o palataliza, palataliza sempre.
> 
> P.S. A não ser que estejas a pensar no caso do "s" em final de palavra antes de vogal, que se sonoriza:
> 
> _os outros_ [uz otrush]


Meu sotaque é carioca e, concordo, palatalizo sempre e não nego.  Concordo também com o p.s.



jazyk said:


> I'd just like to point out that most Brazilians don't have chiado, contrary to Avok's notion. I for one find chiado annoying, but now I've opened my big mouth (and probably a can of worms as well ).


He probably knows that, Jazyk, since he titled this thread as _chiado carioca vs chiado português_. And, oh no, I won´t take that personally.  
O


----------



## jazyk

It's just that he keeps referring to it as Brazilian chiado, as if all Brazilians did that. I know it doesn't mean that if you look in a dictionary, but that's the impression I get when I hear that.


----------



## Outsider

olivinha said:


> Meu sotaque é carioca e, concordo, palatalizo sempre e não nego.  Concordo também com o p.s.


Bem, eu estava a pensar só nos portugueses, porque me parece que alguns brasileiros de facto oscilam entre chiar e não chiar. Mas talvez esses não sejam cariocas.



jazyk said:


> It's just that he keeps referring to it as Brazilian chiado, as if all Brazilians did that.


I also don't think that Avok meant to imply that. I think he meant the _chiado_ of those Brazilians who do use the _chiado_ -- who are of course a minority, though a particularly visible one.


----------



## Alandria

Outsider said:


> Bem, eu estava a pensar só nos portugueses, porque me parece que alguns brasileiros de facto oscilam entre chiar e não chiar. Mas talvez esses não sejam cariocas.



São os nordestinos.


----------



## ronanpoirier

Os florianopolitanos chiam muito! Isso resulta em duas coisas:
  1. O meu primo (imbitubense, mas morando desde pequeno em Biguaçu, cidade vizinha de Florianópolis) parecendo uma TV com interferência quando fala;
  2. Eu volto para Porto Alegre chiando excessivamente. Mas com o tempo passa.


----------



## olivinha

Esta discussão vem a ilustrar o típico rechaço ao chiado (muito comum, pelo menos no Brasil) por parte de quem não chia. 
Somos tão irritantes assim?  
O


----------



## avok

Outsider said:


> I also don't think that Avok meant to imply that. I think he meant the _chiado_ of those Brazilians who do use the _chiado_ -- who are of course a minority, though a particularly visible one.


 

yes outsider I meant that... 

But still nobody answers my question   

it just seems to me :
the portuguese have a sound between "sh" and "j" so when they pronounce a simple word like "portugues" ,on its own, it sounds like "portuguesh/j"  but in brazilian chiado it simply is "portuguesh". maybe i am wrong


----------



## MOC

avok said:


> yes outsider I meant that...
> 
> But still nobody answers my question
> 
> it just seems to me :
> the portuguese have a sound between "sh" and "j" so when they pronounce a simple word like "portugues" ,on its own, it sounds like "portuguesh/j"  but in brazilian chiado it simply is "portuguesh". maybe i am wrong



avok, a julgar pelo que vi numa peça de teatro a que fui, onde um dos actores era Brasileiro, fiquei com essa impressão também. Mas não posso confirmar até que os Brasileiros confirmem.


----------



## olivinha

avok said:


> yes outsider I meant that...
> 
> But still nobody answers my question
> 
> it just seems to me :
> the portuguese have a sound between "sh" and "j" so when they pronounce a simple word like "portugues" ,on its own, it sounds like "portuguesh/j" but in brazilian chiado it simply is "portuguesh". maybe i am wrong


 
Hi, Avok.

In my Brazilian accent, and as a general rule, I pronounce "portuguesh;" of course, this may vary depending on what comes after. For example, in a sentence like _acho o português mais fácil que..., _I will pronounce, as you put it, _portuguesh/j_.  Another example, in my pronunciation of _mesmo_, this "j" sound is also definitely there.


O


----------



## Demetre

Seria tão somente o chiado carioca?

Esse chiado ao qual se referem é poveniente de Portugal e teve alterações de acordo com cada região: na época colonial, Belém e Rio de Janeiro eram as cidades mais populosas com número expressivo de portugueses. O Rio de Janeiro por ser capital da Corte na época e Belém por ser o maior entreposto comercial de produtos regionais do norte e nordeste. Santa Catarina teve uma participação expressiva de imigração açoriana no litoral, mas quando se caminha para o interior, a colonização foi, oiginariamente, italiana e alemã.


----------



## Outsider

avok said:


> But still nobody answers my question
> 
> it just seems to me :
> the portuguese have a sound between "sh" and "j" so when they pronounce a simple word like "portugues" ,on its own, it sounds like "portuguesh/j"  but in brazilian chiado it simply is "portuguesh". maybe i am wrong


I hear no noticeable difference between the "sh" sound in Portuguese and the English "sh" sound.


----------



## wolfceltic

Meu "s" é sempre chiado e gosto muito de pronunciá-lo assim. Sou fluminense (nascido no estado do Rio de Janeiro).


----------



## Alandria

Uma pergunta aos cariocas e portugueses:

Como falariam "mais gente" e "mais chá"? Gotcha!


----------



## wolfceltic

ficaria "mai gente" e "mai chá". heheheheh...boaa


----------



## ronanpoirier

Alandria said:
			
		

> Uma pergunta aos cariocas e portugueses:
> 
> Como falariam "mais gente" e "mais chá"? Gotcha!





			
				wolfceltic said:
			
		

> ficaria "mai gente" e "mai chá". heheheheh...boaa



No meu falar o som do "s" cai e dá lugar ao som palatal da palavra seguinte em tais casos. O que isso significa?  Achei que todos fizessem isso invariavelmente.


----------



## Alandria

No Brasil, em geral, a tendência é ocorrer a palatalização do S antes das africadas. Tipo: "eStSi", "iStSilu". Se eu não me engano, esse é um processo chamado "assimilação". Eu não falo assim porque sou "louca", mas quase todos que eu conheço falam assim, hehe.

Isso não é igual ao que acontece no nordeste, já que o "t" de "pasta" é alveolar e eles palatalizam o "s" nesse caso.


----------



## MOC

wolfceltic said:


> ficaria "mai gente" e "mai chá".



Idem.


----------



## Outsider

Alandria said:


> Uma pergunta aos cariocas e portugueses:
> 
> Como falariam "mais gente" e "mais chá"? Gotcha!


Agora diga você "mais sumo" e "duas zonas".


----------



## Demetre

Bom, por mim, "mais gente" normal: "mais gente"; "mais chá" pode parecer um palavra única quando se pronuncia rápido (máixá)
Não é toda palavra terminada em s ou z que tem som de "x", como muitos dizem. Quando é precedida de vogal aberta, perde o som.


----------



## Alandria

Outsider said:


> Agora diga você "mais sumo" e "duas zonas".



Foi o que eu disse, assimilação.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Outsider said:


> Agora diga você "mais sumo" e "duas zonas".



Maish-sumo e duaizonas.
Mai-gente e maixá.
(devo informar que sou carioca...)

E você Out, como as pronuncia ?


----------



## Outsider

"Maix-sumo", "duaj-zonax". "Mai-gente", "mai-xá".


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Outsider said:


> "Maix-sumo", "duaj-zonax". "Mai-gente", "mai-xá".



ééhhh, quase igual, então ... Acho que estes exemplos ilustram e explicam as dúvidas iniciais ...


----------



## ettos

Quando  a família real portuguesa mudou-se para o Rio, em 1808, fugindo de  Napoleão, trouxe 16.000 lusitanos. A cidade tinha 50 mil habitantes.  Essa gente toda mudou o jeito de falar carioca. Data daí o chiado no  "s", como em "festa", que fica parecendo "feishta". =)


----------



## William Stein

avok said:


> Well, I have been thinking about asking this question for a long time and finally *Outsider'*s last post opened the way for me to submit this question.
> 
> I noted that there is in deed a difference between Brazilian chiado and portuguese chiado,
> 
> It seems to me, in Brazilian chiado the pronunciation of the final "s" of the syllable is pretty much as "ch" or "x" or like "sh" in English whereas in Portuguese chiado, the pronunciation is somewhere between "ch" and "j".
> 
> So when a portuguese says "português " it sounds like "purtugech/j" rather than brazilian "pohtugech", in brazilian it is a clear "sh" sound as in English "she".
> 
> In French, as in Portuguese there is a distinction between "ch" and "j" but when they speak a bit fast the French "j" becomes "ch" e.g. "je suis" sounds like "chui" or think about a french person speaking english they would pronounce "wish" as "wich/j" the merger of "j" and "ch" in French is a good way to show the difference between Brazilian and Portuguese chiado.
> 
> I also think this "ch/j" in Portuguese chiado is one of the reasons why many people think that Portuguese Portuguese sounds like Russian or any other Slavic language. Because when "j" > "ch" , people tend to think as a slavic language.
> 
> What do you all think?
> tchau
> 
> *voces podem responder em portugues tambem*



I find your phonetics a bit confusing. When you say French "j", you mean "zh" or "voiced sh", right? And French "ch" means unvoiced "sh"? English "ch" = "t+ sh"; I don't think the French make that English "ch" unless they speak very fast and t + sh are adjacent: e.g., "vous faites chier" might conceivably be pronounced = "vu fe chi e" but most French people would say "vu fet shi e".
Anyway, I think the question of voiced/voiceless might help answer your question. A consonant at the end of a word is supposed to be unvoiced/devoiced unless it is followed by a vowel. A consonant between two vowels is supposed to be voiced. So maybe the people who pronounce the final s as "z" or "zh" add a little schwa at the end of the word (like Italians speaking "Englishe") so the s becomes voiced (to "z" or possibly "zh").


----------



## J. Bailica

ettos said:


> Quando a família real portuguesa mudou-se para o Rio, em 1808, fugindo de Napoleão, trouxe 16.000 lusitanos. A cidade tinha 50 mil habitantes. Essa gente toda mudou o jeito de falar carioca. Data daí o chiado no "s", como em "festa", que fica parecendo "feishta". =)



Precisamente, "feishta". É essa a pronúncia que eu associo normalmente ao português brasileiro, por causa das novelas etc. -  embora eu saiba que há múltiplas pronúncias no país. Bom, mas então como é que soa 'festa' dita, sei lá, pelos de S. Paulo, ou algo assim mais 'padrão', e que seria (seria?) também, mais ou menos, a pronúncia do território antes da «viagem» da família real?


----------



## Alandria

J. Bailica said:


> Precisamente, "feishta". É essa a pronúncia que eu associo normalmente ao português brasileiro, por causa das novelas etc. - embora eu saiba que há múltiplas pronúncias no país. Bom, mas então como é que soa 'festa' dita, sei lá, pelos de S. Paulo, ou algo assim mais 'padrão', e que seria (seria?) também, mais ou menos, a pronúncia do território antes da «viagem» da família real?


----------



## J. Bailica

Alandria, are you back or not?


----------



## Hagafiero

Alandria said:


> No Brasil, em geral, a tendência é ocorrer a palatalização do S antes das africadas. Tipo: "eStSi", "iStSilu". Se eu não me engano, esse é um processo chamado "assimilação". Eu não falo assim porque sou "louca", mas quase todos que eu conheço falam assim, hehe.


Também falo assim. Não sabia que era generalizado. Tenho a impressão de que os paulistas não têm esse fenômeno.


----------



## Hagafiero

> Bem, eu estava a pensar só nos portugueses, porque me parece que alguns brasileiros de facto oscilam entre chiar e não chiar. Mas talvez esses não sejam cariocas.


Muitos jornalistas cariocas fazem esforço consciente para não chiar. O resultado é uma oscilação entre chiar e não chiar, variando com o nível de distração do jornalista. 
Há uma jornalista em particular, Cristiane Pelajo (da Globo), que me chamou atenção quanto a isso. Ela costuma chiar dentro de palavra e não chiar no final, talvez porque neste caso o som fique mais em evidência. Neste vídeo, nos primeiros dez segundos já é possível ouvir essa oscilação de que estou falando.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FmI6X2BNLZM

Uma pergunta. Os cariocas ditongam_ todas_ as sílabas terminadas em S, mesmo dentro de palavra como em "festa", "pasta" e "poste"?


----------

